# TT West Rockies Roads August 22-27 - SOLD OUT



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

This 1500 mile trip covers six of the toughest and/or most scenic roads in Western North America, including the Chief Joseph, Beartooth, Going to the Sun, and the Banff National Park Icefields Parkway. It takes us north through the Rockies starting in Cody Wyoming to Banff Alberta via Glacier National Park, making this the first international TT West event. A complete itinerary and registration can be found on the TT West web site http://www.tt-west.org/ .


----------

